# A chance to support r/c racing



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been spending some time trying to think out side of the box in order to improve my racetrack. I have become a fan of crowd source financing over the past year which takes the old saying "if I had a dollar from everyone I....”.

So I am putting that to the test in an experiment on something that I have never saw done before in r/c racing. Usually the first guy through the door gets shot, but maybe this time it will be different?

Angela and I are looking forward to the 2013/2014 racing season at Red Mosquito raceway. I have some projects that I would like to get done at the track. Take a look at my indiegogo crowd source-financing project. If you can like, share, and donate that would be awesome!

Thank you!
Monti

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&drKey=1049&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rctech.net%2Fforum%2Felectric-road%2F746263-chance-support-r-c-racing.html&v=1&libId=aa8093da-1758-41c2-accb-e59161709755&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.indiegogo.com%2Fprojects%2Fred-mosquito-raceway-enhancement-project&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rctech.net%2Fforum%2Felectric-road-2%2F&title=A%20chance%20to%20support%20r%2Fc%20racing%20-%20R%2FC%20Tech%20Forums&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.indiegogo.com%2Fprojects%2Fred-mosquito-raceway-enhancement-project&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_137459154494612


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I am in Monti.

Larry Moore


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

nutz4rc said:


> I am in Monti.
> 
> Larry Moore


Thank you Larry!

Monti


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I will be sending some more later. Looks like you are getting some support as the fund is growing. That is great for you, the track, and RC racing.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

nutz4rc said:


> I will be sending some more later. Looks like you are getting some support as the fund is growing. That is great for you, the track, and RC racing.


Yes it is!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just wanted to share what has been going on with our Indiegogo campaign. We have raised enough money to fix the floor and today that happened! Thank you so much for everyone's support. Now with only 11 days to go let's get to our goal so we can finish the rest of our wish list!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...37459154494612
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*This was posted on an on road thread I though I would share.*

_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *ballsagna* ___
_Do you have a rough breakdown of oval versus on-road donations? _

_I am pretty sure turning right AND left requires a higher IQ and probably has a correlation to higher socioeconomic status - therefore increased ability to donate._

_On-road can not lose to oval._

_In other words.... DONATION CONTEST_

*14 are from oval racers*

*6 are from on road *

*Bring it on, sounds fun to me!







*

*Monti*


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Monti,
I think you hit on something with this this campaign.
This is thinking outside the box.
With your permission I'd like to run my own fund raiser using yours as a template. Our track has some of the very same needs.
Best of luck my friend.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fred Knapp said:


> Monti,
> I think you hit on something with this this campaign.
> This is thinking outside the box.
> With your permission I'd like to run my own fund raiser using yours as a template. Our track has some of the very same needs.
> Best of luck my friend.


Sure Fred by all means, this process is open to anyone. Good luck :thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> *This was posted on an on road thread I though I would share.*
> 
> _Quote:_
> _Originally Posted by *ballsagna* ___
> ...


Maybe it's us oval guys that deserve the 2nd night of racing every week?

Come on round-trackers - we need to increase our lead!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

With just 5 days left we are getting down to it. Right now we have raised over 1100$ and have started looking for paint. I can't wait to get all the improvments done, the place will never look better!

http://www.indiegogo.com/project/472664/widget/4057687

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

With less than 27 hours left in the indiegogo fundraising campaign, if you have not donated yet and want to, time is running out!

Please share to get the word out, even a dollar makes a difference. 

http://www.indiegogo.com/project/472664/widget/4057687

Thank you,

Monti & Angela


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

http://www.indiegogo.com/project/472664/widget/4057687
A little something for you my friend.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you Fred

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have purchased the new boards for the sweeper and also in some other areas of the track. These new boards will help with maintaining a great look, car friendly, and keep the lay outs smooth and flowing.

Only 7 Hours left to donate!!!

http://www.indiegogo.com/project/472664/widget/4057687 

Monti


----------

